# MH Wild Camping/Overnighting between Birmingham and Exeter



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone know of any MH Friendly/safe overnight wild camping spots between Birmingham going south M5 to Exeter.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Not exactly on your route but not far off it:

Come off M5 at Junc 27 & go past Tiverton along A361. About 10 miles past Tiverton there's a big area for parking and a country park. I think it's called Knowstone.

It's well off the road -we've overnighted there & found it to be safe. Got it from MHF member but can't remember who


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Overnighting*

Hi Telbel thanks for the information. We are booked in for a week from Saturday in Devon as we are taking the grandaughter. I was thinking that if we could do part journey on Friday night and continue first thing Saturday thus missing the major push by other holidays making on their way down SW. Can you use service stations on the way down or is this inadvisable. :?:

Thanks

Alan


----------



## PFS600 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Telbell, you can overnight on the motorway services at Junction 30, Exeter, have stayed there a couple of times when on the way to Cornwall, you won't be alone either, there will be quite a few caravan's and motorhomes doing the same thing

Hope this helps


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

If you come off the junction before Exeter (28) and come down the back road to Exeter their are a couple large layby's that are often used by campers. I live close to them and would have no problem stopping in them overnight.

There is the services at Exeter as the other poster mentioned but this can be major busy in the summer holidays and packed to the rafters with tuggers and lorries.

If your really struck on Exeter way and fancy just taking a detour then heading off the direct route and towards dawlish and dawlish warren would make it a real nice trip.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

are you going to to north or south devon ? 
there are a few on the mhf campsite map,
the watchfield inn is a just off of the M5 J22
there are m/h overnight parking @w-s-m 
also a layby near westcountry motorhomes workshop not the showroom
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1736
we also use truckstops see here
chapter


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Stopover*

We are going South to Dawlish Warren but cnnot get in there till 11.00 on Saturday so was thinking drive down Friday night and stop over somewhere which is MH friendly and safe.

Alan


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if you are going to travel as far as exeter than go to exemouth, head for the sea front you can park in the harbour carpark from 6pm to 10 am for £6-£7 nice pub with good food across the road or head along the seafront bear right at the lifeboat station and park in the bays for £5 for 24 hours 
chapter


----------



## Dunky (May 1, 2005)

*exeter services o/night*

I thought you got charged £10 for o/nite there?-Dunky


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Overnight paking*

Thank you all for the information, ideally I am looking for somewhere halfway between Birmingham and Exeter to over night in, then continue my journey down to dawlish warren on Saturday morning. I am also towing a car so it makes parking up a little more tricky! in that I will not fit in a normal MH parking bay.

Alan


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Over Night MH Friendly Parking*

I am looking for somewhere halfway between Birmingham and Exeter M5 southbound to over night on Friday then continue my journey down to dawlish warren on Saturday morning. I am also towing a car. Some service stations do allow overnighting providing you pay. Has anyone had any good or bad experiences in service stations on M5 southbound? I am being a little cautious as to where to overnight as we are taking our 6 year old grandaughter with us. :roll:

Any comments would be most welcome.

Thank you. 

Alan and Jean


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Chelston?*

Chelston motorhomes have a parkup (Wellington). You could always try them?


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Overnighting M5 Southbound*

Thank you so much for your advice. Have managed to get into Chelston motorhomes (Wellington) with EHU.

Thank you once again.

Alan and Jean


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Its a pleasure!*

Glad to be of service...

Also there is a pub about 5 miles north of Wellington on the main road... Large pink place (I dont remember the name) with a large carpark, they let us stay the night.

Found it, Its here:-

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=50.990529,-3.178305&spn=0.002654,0.003648&t=h&z=18

Grant


----------

